# What were some of the crazy things you did when you were younger?



## Watanbe (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys thought id pose you the question of what were some of the crazier things you did when you were younger. Got the idea from my thread about peoples ages. Would leave to hear some stories from some of the members.

Im 18 at the moment and routinely find myself doing stupid, crazy and often overally dangerous things.  I dont care what people say when they were older, you all did some stupid things, or hard some crazy nights when you were younger!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 2, 2008)

Still "*CLASSIFIED*".....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 2, 2008)

BB Gun fights were pretty stupid, but the Bottle Rocket fights where we would stand 50-75 yards or so away from each other and launch fireworks at each other was probably the dumbest things we ever did. Suprising no one lost an eye or finger.


----------



## fly boy (Jun 2, 2008)

stupitest thing i have done was get a hive of bees mad or the time i had my face in front of the bussiness end of a roman candle

...... yea probaly the roman candle.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Still "*CLASSIFIED*".....



We at the bureau for idiotic things are not allowed to discuss these matters with out written permission from our parents


----------



## Henk (Jun 2, 2008)

If I were to tell everything I did I will be arrested and put away for a very long time.


----------



## seesul (Jun 3, 2008)

well...when I was in the army in 1993 (I was a tank driver), once, during the train transport, I wanted to take out a tape recorder out of my tank. So I waited till the train stops in the train station, then went to the tank and toke it out. When I got out and was standing on the tank turret, someone yelled at me to go down. When I got down I was told what happened and my knees were shaking immediately...there was a very high tension over the track so I must have been no more than 3 feets under the wires when I was standing on the turret...
Did more stupid things in my youth but this was my closest meeting with death...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm still doing crazy things


----------



## Watanbe (Jun 3, 2008)

fly boy said:


> stupitest thing i have done was get a hive of bees mad or the time i had my face in front of the bussiness end of a roman candle
> 
> ...... yea probaly the roman candle.



wow that really is incredibly stupid haha. Im sure many of you have tried the trick where you spray ur hand on deoderant and light it on fire? Well my friend is not the brightest lad and he did and burnt his hands very badly was in bandages for weeks.


----------



## trackend (Jun 3, 2008)

Hit myself on the head with the back of an axe.
When cutting wood for the fire I caught the washing line and it pinged the axe back onto my nut.

Following on from Seesul and his close encounter with the railroad Overhead line (25KV mostly in Czech Republic) when I first started work on the UK railway in 1973 I bent down to pick up a test meter I had left by the side of the track even though I knew a train was coming, as I stood up the running board brushed through my hair at 80mph. Half an inch more and good bye head.

On a lighter note I once built a land surfer and tried it out at Slapton sands at low tide in a force 6 got to around 40mph and ran slap bang into a sewer outfall (broke an arm). Oh the joys of youth.


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Jun 3, 2008)

Just up the coast from where I lived , for a few years , an arms ship was sunk and after storms and very high tides cordite , 303 ammunition and 2" mortars used to wash ashore . As you can probably guess the 303's were put in a vice and a hammer and nail employed , luckily only 2 ever went off . 
For about 6 months myself and 2 mates used to collect all the cordite that we could get our hands on to make a rocket powered bicycle . We aquired a 12" length of stout cardboard tube , the kind that carpets come on , and fashioned a rocket cone , fuse and then lashed it on to the carrier on the back of the bike . I , unforunately , was volunteered to be test pilot . The fuse was lit and we waited for something to happen . Imagine our surprise when the cordite fired sending a 2 foot to 3 foot flame out of the rocket .
Not only do I still have the burn scars on my ar*e but I still get a bit nervous around bikes ,  .


----------



## ccheese (Jun 3, 2008)

I guess the dumbest thing I ever did was steal a car. When I was 17 I
swiped a 49 Mercury. I was so afraid of getting caught I took off my shoes
and socks, put the socks over my hands (like gloves) and drove it for 18
miles. Parked it and walked away. For about two weeks every time I saw
a cop or a police car, I thought the jig was up. GTA, back then, was worth
about five years of your time..

Charles


----------



## rochie (Jun 3, 2008)

i once tried to fire a thunderflash off the end of an SLR using blank ammo, (my dad told me he used to do it when he was on exercise ).
so here's me thinking its going to fly off like a rifle grenade, but it just went bang leaving me with minor flash burns and ringing ears


----------



## Watanbe (Jun 4, 2008)

hurricanemk2 said:


> Just up the coast from where I lived , for a few years , an arms ship was sunk and after storms and very high tides cordite , 303 ammunition and 2" mortars used to wash ashore . As you can probably guess the 303's were put in a vice and a hammer and nail employed , luckily only 2 ever went off .
> For about 6 months myself and 2 mates used to collect all the cordite that we could get our hands on to make a rocket powered bicycle . We aquired a 12" length of stout cardboard tube , the kind that carpets come on , and fashioned a rocket cone , fuse and then lashed it on to the carrier on the back of the bike . I , unforunately , was volunteered to be test pilot . The fuse was lit and we waited for something to happen . Imagine our surprise when the cordite fired sending a 2 foot to 3 foot flame out of the rocket .
> Not only do I still have the burn scars on my ar*e but I still get a bit nervous around bikes ,  .



Hahaha Im actually laughing out loud over that one. Great stories keep them coming!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 4, 2008)

trackend said:


> Hit myself on the head with the back of an axe.
> When cutting wood for the fire I caught the washing line and it pinged the axe back onto my nut.


 I think I saw that on "Benny Hill"!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 4, 2008)

We used to play something called "Moon Tag".

Ingrediants:

1. A couple drunk guys.
2. A few 4x4 trucks or farm cars (like an Opel cadet)
3. Some thick woods with trails
4. And a moon-lit night.

We would drive around, in the woods, with our lights off and try to "tag" each other - rolling our vehicles into bushes and such to hide, taking out the bulbs of our back-up lights so nobody could see. All while drinking a few cases.

Looking back now, one of the stupidest things I could ever have done! We would reach speeds of 35 - 40 mph in those woods. All on deer trails or a little wider.


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 4, 2008)

Yikes Njaco!

I'm only 17, so I have time to goof off, but the craziest thing I've done is ride down an inclined sidewalk in a shopping cart that we found in the woods. It was fun haha.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2008)

trackend said:


> Hit myself on the head with the back of an axe.
> When cutting wood for the fire I caught the washing line and it pinged the axe back onto my nut.


Been there, done that and moved on....


----------



## Henk (Jun 4, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> Yikes Njaco!
> 
> I'm only 17, so I have time to goof off, but the craziest thing I've done is ride down an inclined sidewalk in a shopping cart that we found in the woods. It was fun haha.



Being drunk at 4 o clock in the morning going down the main street in a shopping cart and hitting a pot hole in a parking lot falling your @ss off. That was fun, not crazy. Still have the battle scars.


----------



## Watanbe (Jun 6, 2008)

Henk said:


> Being drunk at 4 o clock in the morning going down the main street in a shopping cart and hitting a pot hole in a parking lot falling your @ss off. That was fun, not crazy. Still have the battle scars.



Haha yeh im pretty sure, we have all had a nasty stack in a shopping cart a few cans down. I have learnt that when the cart swivels and ends up horizontally and you see a ditch coming you have problems. 

These two guys I know arent the smartest lads and for some reason one of them allowed the other to push him in a shopping cart. This was on the way to rowing training one day, the guy pushing ran the other guy down a hill at incredble speed and launched him off the boat landing into the river (not a nice place to end up). The cart flipped mid flight and landed on top of the guy.


----------



## Henk (Jun 6, 2008)

Ouch, That is not very smart, but men will be men.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 6, 2008)

Thinking about that Moon tag reminded me of another stupid thing we used to do. When there was a heavy snow, we would go into those very same woods, tie a car hood to a truck and go sledding as he dragged us down the trails. Great fun until one of the guys hit a tree. That and the snow that was throw up into your face wasn't great.


----------



## Graeme (Jun 6, 2008)

Watanbe said:


> what were some of the crazier things you did when you were younger.



Teach seagulls to steal.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 6, 2008)

good one Graeme!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 6, 2008)

Henk said:


> If I were to tell everything I did I will be arrested and put away for a very long time.



Isn't there a statute of limitations?


----------



## Velius (Jun 8, 2008)

Regarding the moon tag story- my friend does something like that with his buddies...only replace the 4x4 with quadbikes! 

My story is a few years ago when I was in high school (not so much as stupid/dangerous, but I was laughing my ass off!)

Occasionally I make these little "bombs" with plastic soda bottles and the powder in the heat packs that you can find in army M.R.E.'s. Pour that powder in the bottle, add a little water, close the bottle tight, wait a few minutes... and BOOM!! Ya got yourself a nice loud noisemaker  !

I did this on my high school campus once (....okay, twice ) during the football team's practice. I waited till they were all (about 20-25 players)huddled around the coach during one of his "speeches" and I snuck one of these "bombs" 50 feet or so away from the group. When that bomb went off, about 90% of them ducked to the ground with their hands over their heads!  

I put one more "bang" in their practice a week later with the same results  

Looking back on it, I was VERY DAMN LUCKY that I didn't get caught or knew it was me!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Jun 9, 2008)

Love the surprise noise out of nowhere!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 26, 2008)

Don't tell me we ran out of stupid things for this thread?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2008)

How about mixing 2 blotters of Acid and 2 microdots of Mescaline???? Does that qualify????


----------



## Freebird (Jul 26, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> How about mixing 2 blotters of Acid and 2 microdots of Mescaline???? Does that qualify????




Depends what you did afterwards?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2008)

I shot about 10 rounds of 00 buckshot at an imaginary Werewolf that was chasing me through the woods...


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 26, 2008)

dumbest thing i have done so far get hit by a 4WD doing roughly 40Kph if i was sitting down i wouldn't be sitting here typing


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2008)

Well as we used to say in the Pine Barrens, Scooter and to paraphrase Chef from Apocalyspe Now, "Don't get out of the truck, never get out of the truck...."


----------



## Velius (Jul 26, 2008)

For those that know the engine, I got stuck in a PT6 burner can....mostly because of peer-pressure (I'm a small guy!) and...well...ehm.....plain STUPIDITY. Took three other guys about 10 minutes to get me out of that mess!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 26, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I shot about 10 rounds of 00 buckshot at an imaginary Werewolf that was chasing me through the woods...



Hope your drinking buddies made it home without any holes!!!


----------



## JugBR (Jul 26, 2008)

explode the head of a dead cat found in street. was funny, pieces of brain and bones everywhere.

we put the bomb in his mouth, light, run and saw whats happened. then laught.

stupid kids...


----------



## zerum (Jul 26, 2008)

Was sitting in a birthdayparty some year ago,after talking about what we do when where yonger,all where surprised that we whwere alive all of us.. the most stupid?? whell taking 25 kg of dynamite whit an elektric igniter whit 2m wire, drop it in the sea besides a rock when we where on the other side of the rock .then ignite whit an battery.
what a booom most surprising was when we look up an see what was comming down.. J:: ....we ran whery fast 
Try to take a curve in 120kmh.. that was stupid to drive even in 80.. one of us have some problem to explain his father why his car look that way..
Hunting birds whit a mauser pistol 4 o`clock in the morning on full auto..


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah the last one might get you in a bit of trouble here in the states.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, keeps me employed.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2008)

My Dad used to shoot competitve pistol and packed his own rounds.... The plus side to that as a 13 year old kid is that theres alot of gun powder sittin in the basement....

Kinda stoopid to mix gun powder and gasoline with ur dumbass pals and see what ur capable of... Kevin Gieg got sprayed with shrapnel from a tin can one time and boy, did I ever get a lickin over that one....


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> My Dad used to shoot competitve pistol and packed his own rounds.... The plus side to that as a 13 year old kid is that theres alot of gun powder sittin in the basement....
> 
> Kinda stoopid to mix gun powder and gasoline with ur dumbass pals and see what ur capable of... Kevin Gieg got sprayed with shrapnel from a tin can one time and boy, did I ever get a lickin over that one....



Les, I hafta ask, what were you on that you were so effed up that you thought you saw werewolves, yet were coherent enough to reload a 12ga one (or thrice)?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 26, 2008)

College, 21 years old. Dropped acid. Four times. Last trip was hairy. Never again.

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm WAAAAY to paranoid to even think about dropping acid. Hell I was a closet weed smoker for years, but gave it up. Not only did weed make me paranoid to all get out, but my short term memory went out the window. Couldn't function in the college environment and use at the same time. But acid? No frigging way.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 26, 2008)

If you smoke too much pot your short term memory is sure slowed down but a toke once in while it doesn't hurt. its sure less damaging then booze. Now as for dumb stunts I don't know where to start .


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah man on the booze. If I had any recommendation for anyone on this forum, do not drink. Destroys brain cells, expensive, and makes you fat. Yet sanctioned by the gov't. Go figure.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2008)

Matt, if u read the post, it said 2 hits of acid and 2 hits of mescaline.... Bad combo, and yes, it was in college... That damn wolf, it looked like the one from American Werewolf in London, chased me for atleast a mile... The bushes were moving, I could hear that freakin thing growling and its eyes were glowing red....

And I have to agree with u Pb, smokin weed is alot less dangerous to urself and others around u than drinking a 12 pack and drivin around town...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

Reading has never been my strong suite, Les. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 26, 2008)

Digging back into the mists of time, I remember swapping places ( Over the roof) from passenger to drivers side, while the driver moved across to the passenger side. All this at 55mph in a 1956 Morris Oxford on a newly opened Motorway.


----------



## Becca (Jul 26, 2008)

OH GAWD..uhm....i'll have to think about this one, figure what can be discussed in proper company, and get back to you..I was VERY stupid for awhile. Had an awesome time, but alas...am not proud of all of the escapades. 
Offically, I'm taking a Mulligan on this topic.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2008)

I could spill some of those beans for u if u want, my Dear......


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2008)

> I could spill some of those beans for u if u want, my Dear......



Oh yes, please and storyboard it !!!

Hunter, did something similar - 2 pickup trucks, 60mph, straight dirt road in the Pine Barrens in the middle of the night, jumping from bed to bed. Alcohol is a strange human discovery.


----------



## Clave (Jul 26, 2008)

a) Taking my brother to the pub on my 250 Suzuki (Ram Air 6V electrics) oh, I must have broken a few laws that night, being as though I was a Learner, drunk, brother was drunk, and could barely see the road (partly through the feeble headlamp, partly through drunkness) and traveled most of the way home by feel, wobbling between the hedgerows (ah, good old country living)

b) Bolt-Bombs *do not try this* basically 2 x 6 inch Coach Bolts, 1 x nut and some explosive (heads of non-safety matches, firework gunpowder etc) spin the nut 2 or 3 turns, add explosive, add 2nd bolt, then tighten until you get scared, then throw down on a concrete surface. It explodes with both halves going in random directions at _very_ high speed - I just shudder at how close me and my friend came to being blinded or worse...

c) Sat inside one of the bass speakers at a Motorhead concert.

d) Picked a fight with a boxer during RAF training - I got a broken nose and a trip to hospital, he got a severe bollocking, and we kinda became friends afterwards oddly...

e) Called my (ex) wife's new earrings 'hideously inappropriate'

f) Rode 400 miles across country from Norfolk to Wales with (ex) wife on pillion in the rain, on a Suzuki GT750 with a bald front tyre. I lost count of the times it started to wash out on the bends...

g) Achieved my highest value speeding ticket riding my brand new Suzuki 600 - 121mph or 51mph over the limit, I had slowed down at the time they got the camera on me, I was doing 140 at one point...

h) Went to a party, took some speed, fell asleep around 5am, got up at 6am and headed off to work on my Yamaha 250 - I kept braking for all the corners, convinced that that I was barreling along at 70+ then I looked at the speedo, and saw I was doing 30...

Well, those are few off the top of my head, be careful now people...


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

C) By far the most stupid.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 26, 2008)

> c) Sat inside one of the bass speakers at a Motorhead concert.



Clave wins. Close thread.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 26, 2008)

No doubt about it. That truly trumps all. Nobody could be that high or stupid. Surely.


----------



## Clave (Jul 27, 2008)

I can't/wont tell you what led up to that, let's just say that I had left a 'bad place' + stopped taking medication, and I was celebrating hard... I did have ringing in my ears for three days afterwards iirc, so I probably didn't do myself much good...


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 27, 2008)

Well obviously I've never so much as dropped litter. However, my "brother in law" may once have driven with a group of mates to dispose of an unwanted car in the middle of nowhere. Said group, including owner of said car spent a while playing banger racing in the snow before setting unwanted car on fire. My "brother in law" and group didn't quite realise how quickly cars go up and standing right next to it isn't a very good idea. Or so he tells me. Ahem.


----------



## javlin (Jul 27, 2008)

Not the stupidists but funny.A buddy and me had some 1/4 sticks of dynomite they use on the pogey boats out front and thought we blow some stuff up on New Years Eve.Will this was the early 80's and Les might remember the phone booth on the beach by the IHOP in Biloxi by the single flat hotel.I put a 1/2 stick of dyno in the coin return box and my buddy right over my shoulder when I light the damn fuse.I want to leave,he does not know the fuse is lit and seconds away from and explosion.We finally are hauling ass and get about 100feet from the booth and turn around just in time to see and orange/yellow orb and smoke billowing across hyw90.Needless to say all the occupants of both the IHOP and hotel came outside and we are laughing are arse off.

Would you believe though we went back the next day the coin return looked like a pregnant lady and the phone STILL WORKED!got to love ma BELL make somke tuff stuff.

The stupid thing 1990 tried to stop some guys from robbing a store wacked in the head 2x baseball ball;still not out then tossed on Beauvoir rd @40mph that finished me.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 28, 2008)

javlin said:


> The stupid thing 1990 tried to stop some guys from robbing a store wacked in the head 2x baseball ball;still not out then tossed on Beauvoir rd @40mph that finished me.



Huh? Javlin, no offense buddy, but you are going to have to take the chewin' tobacco outta your mouth before you type. I didn't understand that last one at all.


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 28, 2008)

In 1990 he tried to stop a robbery, and got hit in the head twice with a baseball bat, then thrown out of a car at 40 mph.


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 28, 2008)

We got caught borrowing the 3 star licence plate from the staff car of the RAF co , as the rest of the folks were of rank I wore the crime .We were forced to make a new plate to obtain the Stars we were forced to empty some rye bottles that had a nice star glued on I believe it was Seagrams


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 28, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> In 1990 he tried to stop a robbery, and got hit in the head twice with a baseball bat, then thrown out of a car at 40 mph.



Okay. To state for the record, I'm the biggest redneck on this forum. I'm from Alabama and so are my kin. Nuff said.

So let me get this straight. He tried to stop a robbery. THE ROBBERS hit him in the head twice with a baseball bat. AS A CONSEQUENCE OF HIM BEING HIT IN THE HEAD TWICE WITH A BASEBALL BAT, he was then thrown out of his car (their car?) (or off his motorcicle?) at 40mph on a local road. Tossed? WTF?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds like a date I once had.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 28, 2008)

What's that Njaco... the biggest redneck from Alabama?


----------



## javlin (Jul 28, 2008)

OK Matt I ran in front of the truck and they hit the gas and I reached in the passenger window,off I went.The ride continued down the road for about 1/4 mile which at one time I was half way inside the truck.It was at this point I got kicked out some 1st hit on the wrist;lost watch 2nd hit jabbed in the eye w/bat.At this point we went over the tracks at about 40mph and the first time my feet ever hit the ground on the other side.The guys are telling me to just let go the whole time "it's friggin 40mph"I'm think'in.Well the light is red on Beauvoir and 90 with traffic,I see this my chance, 3rd hit L/side off I go and the R/side hit the pavement.I do not know how long I was out just that by the time the medics showed and I finally opened my eyes I could not move and all I could see was blood(not a single broken bone).The concussion lasted for about 6months to 1yr all together had something called post concussion syndrome they said were like you go through the shite all over again at a later date.Since then I have had 6X more concussions and 2X of those were KO's another bloody one in there.Go figure I have had my share to make up for a few of you Lads.The reason for lack of explanation there Matt a little long for me.

My Mother use to say never a dull moment with me as far as accidents go,there was 7 kids in the family.


----------



## Henk (Jul 28, 2008)

I was young and stupid. I thought I can jump a traffic circle with my bicycle, but my back tire hit the thing and I flipped and fell of my bike and and hit the road. Opened my knee up and there were blood running down my leg as I lay in the street trying to get my breath back a guy stopped and asked if I was ok. Well i got back on my bike and went home. Today when it is cold the knee reminds me of how stupid I was and how f*cked it is. It pain like hell and shakes a lot.

I fell on that knee three times again and hit a pavement with my head, but I had a helmet on and hit a tree with a 80cc bike. the throttle of the bike was very sensitive and no one told me that so when I pulled back it just went and I hit the tree with my shoulder throwing me of the bike. My dad almost got a heart attack and thought I broke my arm, but geez I lied and said everything was ok and had a arm that felt like a train was going over it again and again.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 28, 2008)

One time at a party they were putting fireworks inside a bucket, lighting them then setting them on the ground and letting them explode inside. The funny thing is they lifted the side of it off the ground and the fireworks sprayed out in all directions. One almost hit a kid. I don't think he got burned.

One time I almost got hit by a bus crossing the street and just standing there but it wasn't too exciting. 

I like the reading you guys stories, really funny and scary too, like that one about the train running through your hair. Really lucky you were that day.

That seagull is one smart bird!  funny how he knows he could get caught with the bag in his mouth.


----------



## ARTESH (Jan 30, 2018)

I remember when i was in 3rd Year of Military High School, Someday in winter, I had planed to jump over an M18 Hellcat Tank Destroyer which was Parked in the yard! Nearly done ... but a small error in landing, left a broken leg for me!
Then i was in Hospital for 3 months!!!
The TD is still there ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

